# Getting closer!



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!, todays the day that we choose our puppy! Then we will finally know who we are bringing home! I think i will have no nails left by the time we finally collect in two weeks! Wish me luck peeps!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooooh! Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Where are you going to pick your puppy? 

What colours are in the litter? 

Have fun and most of all pick a perfect puppy for you xxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thx ruth! Im excited and nervous all at the same time! We have all the stuff now, am taking a blanket with all our smells on etc... We have had the garden landscaped/secured at the cost of about 6k and i have watched countless episodes of its me or the dog! Lol, we could not be more ready if we tried! This will be the most pampered poo ever! Cant wait!  Will update with piccies of the 'chosen one' later this evening!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You sound like me ... I get far too excited before I go to see puppies .. 

When I experienced seeing puppies born I was on a puppy high for days after it ... it is amazing .... scary dont get me wrong, but wow it was just lovely.. I guess not everyones idea lovely, but to me it was the best.. can you imagine what I am goig to be like when I have my own puppies ... :S


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Where are you going to pick your puppy?
> 
> What colours are in the litter?
> 
> Have fun and most of all pick a perfect puppy for you xxx


Hey jo-jo 

I am going to karen cunningham, she lives nr grantham in lincs ( next village to me ) i was given her details from a friend who also has one of her gorgeous cockapoos.
There are 6 altogether and somebody has a deposit on one already also so there will be 4 left currently there are 2 girls and 4 boys and they are all black, some with little white bits on chest and feet.... They are gorge!
Mum is black and tan english cocker and dad is cream miniature poodle ( on the smaller side of miniature) both parents have the most loving temperaments and the pups are raised in the home with kids and other dogs etc.... She will be advertising any day now so if anybody is interested please pm me and i will be happy to pass your details on


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> You sound like me ... I get far too excited before I go to see puppies ..
> 
> When I experienced seeing puppies born I was on a puppy high for days after it ... it is amazing .... scary dont get me wrong, but wow it was just lovely.. I guess not everyones idea lovely, but to me it was the best.. can you imagine what I am goig to be like when I have my own puppies ... :S


Tell me about it! My grandad used to breed king charles spaniels and it was always so exciting! I remember watching a litter being born and helping my grandma wean the puppies etc.... It was fab! 
You are going to make a fab cockapoo mummy when you have pups, i can see by all your posts jyst how dedicated you are to the whole process... I cant wait for your first litter update to be posted!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I just hope my poor cat shares our enthusiasm! Lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Claire just enjoy the whole puppy selection experience ... characters may not be showing yet, it depends on the puppies age, just trust and talk to your breeder, she will tell you all about them ... remember each dog is different.. I do have a choosing your puppy post ... as I think sometimes people worry too much about picking the right puppy ... if the litter is a well bred, well raised and a planned litter all the puppies will be equally wonderful .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/puppy-tips/

I am so excited for you .. please just enjoy it .. and yes you must post pics


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck Claire and choose well - they will all be fab I am sure!
I am not too far away from you so we may get a chance to dog walk when puppy is all vaccinated!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I can feel your excitement. Enjoy the whole experience. You sound very prepared.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Good luck Claire and choose well - they will all be fab I am sure!
> I am not too far away from you so we may get a chance to dog walk when puppy is all vaccinated!


Sounds great nadine! We should definetly do that! It would be lovely to walk with a fellow cockapoo mad woman!  consider it a date! I will let you know when we are all vaccinated!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck - your excitement is contagious...I'm feeling excited for you! 
Looking forward to hearing all about the "chosen one"


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks clare! I think that our puppy wont look that different to Obi ( assuming obi is black not chocolate from the piccies?)
Counting down the hours now!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Thanks clare! I think that our puppy wont look that different to Obi ( assuming obi is black not chocolate from the piccies?)
> Counting down the hours now!


Yes he's black and I think it's fab as it hides the dirt well  and looks all silky and shiny. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well i like 'noodle' 'raisin' 'cookie' (actually that sounds like a nice meal when you put them all together!' and my husband likes 'vader' as in darth because of the colour! I must admit i quite like 'vader' too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's funny because Obi would have been Vader if my son had been allowed to have his own way. Star Wars obsessed! I compromised on Obiwan Kenobi and was quick to shorten it. 

I like Cookie. Is that for a boy or girl? It kind of sounds unisex to me. Are you after a boy?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

We were thinking cookie if its a girl, but there is a boy we have our eye on, so we will have to see, i love the name obi wan kenobi! , im going to have a goid think on those names, and maybe do a bit of research and see what else i can come up with!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay! My pitapata works too!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh actually i can see i need to do some tweeking!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

This time?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoy your visit Claire cant wait to hear about it and see who you are having... how exciting x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope the visit went well and look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

which puppy did Claire pick .... ????

Claire you are keeping your public waiting lol xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

maybe she is still choosing - maybe she has two - maybe ? Hurry up.............


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Claire...where are you...we need to know :question:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Obviously Darth Vadar has had his wicked way with Claire, why else would she be so delayed in telling up her choice.

Come in Claire, we're waiting


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to keep you all waiting! Lol we picked a girl! Or should i say she picked us?? I will upload some photos tomorrow because i have had a few celebratory glasses of wine  hick! Lol, but she is so beautiful and we are very very excited  xxx there is a funny name choice coming too potentially! And i will explain tomorrow! Nite nite all!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh can't wait for tomorrow and more info. I love a mystery. 

Enjoy your wine


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Claire! I may have to have a glass of wine myself to celebrate! (any excuse! Lol). Look forward to seeing the pics.

Karen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

well done Claire :congrats: So what's this mysterious name all about? Looking forward to finding out!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just found this thread! What an exciting day you've had  Looking forward to seeing your Mystery Girl tomorrow


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent news another puppy joining the forum  

Cant wait to see pics tomorrow ..... and of course another funny name too

Hey it cant be any funnier than Picnic ... that could only be a JoJo puppy name


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

oh no - left in suspense....


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, before we went to choose our pup, my 4 yr old son piped up with... "we should call our puppy 'uncle boobies!'" which as you can umagine raised much laughter at the kitchen table! obviously however we have picked a little girl which gives us a bit of a dilemma.... So my current thought process is that we should call her 'boo' short for 'uncle boobies' !    what do you think? Lol!
It may or may not stick... We shall see, but i love it! 
When i have figured out the photobucket link thing properly piccies will follow...
She chose us, came when we called, was very snuggly and kept makung contented little groans whilst snuggling with me and my daughter ! I love her already!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like you've got your perfect puppy then  I love "Boo" - it's the little girl in Monsters Inc. (Disney) - lovely film


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Sounds like you've got your perfect puppy then  I love "Boo" - it's the little girl in Monsters Inc. (Disney) - lovely film



I know, and she had shiny black hair, so perfect name me thinks :iagree:

oh i love her so much! what am i gonna do to pass the time for the next 2 weeks????


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love it! Boo is a great name  Cmon, let's see the pics now...


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

piccie!!  its only taken me about 2 hours to figure this one out lol!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah well done. Hello Boo :wave: you are so cute! :hug:


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

isnt she just? :ilmc: just need to try and shrink this piccie a bit now! lol..... working on it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great name .. the name has been on my puppy naming naming list before .. I think Boo is a really cute name for a cockapoo ... love it xxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What a great name .. the name has been on my puppy naming naming list before .. I think Boo is a really cute name for a cockapoo ... love it xxx


Thanks JoJo, its amazing how names come your way when you are not expecting them! I like to have a story behind them, my old cat duster was called that because when we first got him, we went under all the furniture and came out covered in dust! plus he was a grey colour point, so he always looked a bit dusty!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Boo is lovely, name fits the puppy.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Uncle Boobies is a fabulous name, but yes, for her sake, Boo is better! Perhaps Auntie Boobies could be her 'show' name?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Uncle Boobies is a fabulous name, but yes, for her sake, Boo is better! Perhaps Auntie Boobies could be her 'show' name?


'Boo' for short is definetly better, as my husband pointed out how embarrasing it could be to shout 'boobies' in a field, especially if he was walking and there were women about!! 

My son said this morning that as its a girl, maybe it should be Mrs Boobies! hahaha  could you imagine if we could register with the KC? honestly, i would be an instant outcast!! lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the name Boo for the same reason Ali saif earlier, Monsters Inc is one of my favourite all time films! & she is such a cutie, which matches your little girl very well! & yes black hair  You just need a pink colloar for her now (nightie colour)!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Claire Boo is Bootiful....my daughter calls Wilf... Wilfiboobies, it was embarrassing when she was 10 but its stuck and we usually just call him Boobies without giving it a second thought now


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a small update!
Seen boo today  had my puppy cuddle fix! Im absolutley smitten! She was the first one to greet us, gave the loveliest kisses and cuddles and totally cOnfirmed that she absolutely is the girl for us! She even told us that she needed a wee when she was up on the sofa with us! An absolute credit to her Karen her breeder for all the hard work and effort that she has put in paper training! Karen has been crate training and seperating the litter for brief periods aswell, so i feel very positive about Boo settling in very well, im sooo excited that i can barely contain myself! 4 more sleeps until she comes home for good!!! Sorry no piccies  we were just too busy snuggling with her to stop for piccies, i promise plenty of happy snaps when she comes home!  cant wait!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I clearly am excited... Sorry for the slight over use of the word 'absolutley'! Lol  and its 5 more sleeps not 4  got it wrong! Lol


----------

